# This may seem stupid......



## tamireese (Apr 2, 2003)

but how do you reply to someones post with their statement in the post. I know it seems like a stupid question but i would really like to know. Thanks.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 2, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*tamireese said:*
but how do you reply to someones post with their statement in the post. I know it seems like a stupid question but i would really like to know. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Instead of clicking on reply, click on quote (which is how this was done).  HTH.


----------



## tamireese (Apr 2, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Allandra said:*
</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*tamireese said:*
but how do you reply to someones post with their statement in the post. I know it seems like a stupid question but i would really like to know. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Instead of clicking on reply, click on quote (which is how this was done).  HTH.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


thanks allandra


----------



## Allandra (Apr 2, 2003)

See, ya got it.


----------



## tamireese (Apr 3, 2003)

ok, so what if there is only a certain part of the quote that i want, how would i do that??


----------



## pebbles (Apr 3, 2003)

Just highlight the section you want and drag it in between the quotes.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 3, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*tamireese said:*
a certain part of the quote that i want   

[/ QUOTE ]
Just like I did here, just go within the quoted text and use your delete key.  That'll do it.


----------



## tamireese (Apr 3, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Allandra said:*
]
Just like I did here, just go within the quoted text and use your delete key.  That'll do it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

thanks, i really appreciate the help :


----------



## Allandra (Apr 3, 2003)

You're welcome.  Anytime.


----------



## Tonya (Apr 8, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Allandra said:*
You're welcome.  Anytime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

hey I got it too!!!


----------



## Lovly (May 20, 2003)

I think there is a reply button on top the post.
It is not stupid, questions never are.
That is the only way you will find things out.


----------

